# I'm terrible at introductions



## Punnikin

Hello. I suppose this is where I tell you a bit about why I'm here, or where I apologize in advance for the things I'll inevitably do. I'll try to do that.

I can't confine myself to a single genre or style, really. I like poetry, fiction, science fiction, all manner of writings for the most part. As for what I write, it's whatever happens to be in my head at the time. Sometimes humor, sometimes just a scene from a story that is stuck in my head, sometimes (more often than I care to admit) it's a disturbing look into my own metal instability. I'm depressed and that generally makes up the bulk of my writing.

I'm highly critical of my own writing and uncomfortable criticizing someone else's work for various resons. I should probably avoid explaining why and leave it at that. I will offer this though... I can be harsh and maybe difficult to understand, but my motives are genuine in that I want to see people, myself included, improve in their writing. So much goes unsaid that needs to be said, and this should not happen. That's why I turned to a forum like this.

I would like nothing more than to write novels, novellas, short stories, etc. and let people enjoy them for what they are. I can write, but I can't say it will be enjoyed. I can't even say it will be coherent, but that's why I'm here. Like most of you, I do desire feedback, and I do hope it's positive, and if not, I'll do my best to make it positive. I will fix errors and typos (dear God, the typos) whenever possible and I promise not to try to please everyone.

Here is the apology. I'm sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings with my criticisms, and truly sorry if I make someone give up on their dream of being a writer. I do not wish to do this at all, but I am harsh and I know this, so I must apologize. If I encourage someone to make mistakes, then I am doing neithe of us any favors, and that is worse than any criticism can do.

One more thing before I go, and this might sound like an insane request, but I have my reasons. If you can bring yourself to do it, hate me. Tell me you hate me, chew me up and spit me out, cut me to ribbons and salt the remains. Just be sincere.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, Punnikin. I see you've made yourself comfortable here. Only don't raid the hidden cookies vault. :cookie:


----------



## Nickie

Hello to you Punnikin, and welcome to these forums.


----------



## Punnikin

candid petunia said:


> Welcome to WF, Punnikin. I see you've made yourself comfortable here. Only don't raid the hidden cookies vault. :cookie:



Donf waid da hibbm whup?


----------

